# EOS Inspector: Mac app to retrieve the shutter count (temporary free)



## jocau (Apr 17, 2014)

There's a new app in the Mac App Store to retrieve the shutter count of EOS cameras. It's called "EOS Inspector" and it's made by Konstantin Pavlikhin (Photography-On-The-Net forum). It's free for a limited time, so hurry up. Following cameras are supported:


1D X
1D Mark IV
5D Mark III
5D Mark II
6D
7D
70D
60D
50D
40D
700D / Rebel T5i / Kiss X7i
650D / Rebel T4i / Kiss X6i
600D / Rebel T3i / Kiss X5
550D / Rebel T2i / Kiss X4
500D / Rebel T1i / Kiss X3
100D / Rebel SL1 / Kiss X7
1100D / Rebel T3 / Kiss X50

System requirements are: OS X Mavericks and a 64-bit Intel CPU. More info can be found on the EOS Inspector support page.

I can confirm that it's working great with my 550D and the application is giving me the same results as with gphoto2 under linux, so that means the results are reliable.


----------



## winglet (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey thanks for the link! I grabbed it and haven't played with it yet but will see how it works.


----------



## jocau (Apr 30, 2014)

You're welcome.


----------



## Click (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## ksagomonyants (May 1, 2014)

Too bad it requires Mac 10.9 for installation :-\


----------



## jocau (May 2, 2014)

Well, you can't have it all I guess... At least the app is an extra reason to upgrade.


----------

